# making a toroid..which roundover bit?



## marcomolo (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi guys..great to see a forum dedicated to routing.

I'm trying to make a toroid or doughnut shape (gymnastic rings)..i can cut the rough circle shape with a bandsaw and jigsaw but I'm unsure how to work out what size router bit to achieve the circular profile.

The plywood I'm using is 30mm thick and I need the circular profile to be 30mm diameter when finished. (Ideally I'd like 28mm, I'll need to sand a little bit to get it down)

Do I need a bit with a radius of 15mm (i.e. half the diameter) to achieve the 30mm circle or is it this simple? So many bit makers don't state the radius of the curve on the bit.

it's a 1/4" shank by the way.
Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance.

Marco


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just need to use one of the bits below and two templates, male and female .
But the way no band saw needed  just use your router to cut out your templates..(cir. jig will do the job clean and easy)

MLCS bullnose and train track router bits

==


marcomolo said:


> Hi guys..great to see a forum dedicated to routing.
> 
> I'm trying to make a toroid or doughnut shape (gymnastic rings)..i can cut the rough circle shape with a bandsaw and jigsaw but I'm unsure how to work out what size router bit to achieve the circular profile.
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Marco


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## marcomolo (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi guys, thanks for the replies.
Those bull-nose bits looks great although I don't think I can find a 28mm (1-1/8") in a 1/4" shank unfortunately. I guess it would be too much pressure on the little shank.

My Christmas present of a Trend T5 router hasn't arrived yet so maybe I could upgrade to something 1/2".

I'm definitely gonna use a straight two-flute bit and a jog to cut the rings out, thanks for the suggestion!


----------

